# Vintage Wash



## Tgraphics (Aug 27, 2006)

Does anyone know how manufactures achieve a Vintage wash look. I've just received my samples from China and although I'm very pleased with the quality and make of the garments I feel the garments look 'new' rather than vintage. Any ideas?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

AlternativeApparel said something about how they wash their shirts to make them feel "vintage". 

I think one type of wash that does this is "enzyme" washing.


----------



## Tgraphics (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

No problem. There are a few members here that work in cut/sew places or garment factories, so I'm hoping they see this thread as well and can offer some input from their experience.


----------



## Byeline666 (Oct 21, 2006)

i believe this was brought up in another thread but this program for psCS2 and works as far back as ps5. 

here is the website for the filters http://www.misterretro.com/image_filters.html

making the design look vintage can result in making the overall shirt look vintage.


----------



## fdken (Nov 27, 2006)

There are different ways to achieve a lot of different effects like the ones you are talking about. Too numerous to name without knowing the exact effect that you are talking about.


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

manufatctures achieve a vintage look using an enzyme wash, it is referred to as bio-polishing, it basically takes away the pills that are on the cotton fiber, it makes the shirt really silky and smooth feeling, like an old shirt would be, you can achieve a raw vintage look using potassium pomengranate, its kind of nasty stuff so be careful, i thinkyou can pick it up at pet stores, they use it to clean out aquariams and ponds, it is used to destroy algea i believ you can also achive a vintage look on 100% cotton shirts using salt in water and letting the shirt soak for three days or using apple vinegar and let the shirt soak for 10 hours, if you have a washing machine that you dont care about you can wash shirts with rocksalt


----------

